# I return two years later..



## Matt89 (Sep 12, 2005)

So here I am, finding myself writing on this board, that I actually completely forgot about.

Back in August - December 2005, I suffered severe anxiety, resulting in panic attacks and general severe anxiety. Which later resulted in DP/DR.

DP/DR vanished without a trace; I had 100% recovered. Yes, it is completely possible. I became less anxious and alas, the DP/DR slowly faded.

The reason I write here is to say how my DP/DR has returned. I have had quite a stressful period in my life recently, which, I think has resulted in the return of the DP/DR.

I'm having quite a hard time with it, but I have hope. I have recovered from this awful feeling once before and there is no reason why I won't again.

The best advice I can give for anyone is to just live your life. The recovery of DP/DR is not an overnight thing. The best way I can describe it is that you simply don't recongise it/think about it overtime. The sort of feeling like, "Oh, I haven't felt/thought about that for a while". The simple fact that I completely forgot about this forum backs up my description.


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

so sorry about ur relapse but as u could recover once u can do it again man!!! may I ask u what were ur symptoms before u recover? as u my dp/dr is caused by a period of high anxiety and panic attacks... can u plz describe more how u could recover? best of luck!


----------



## present (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah,
Sorry about your relapse. But your positivity for recovery can only help. Also I appreciate how you allude to it taking time to recover. I think that has been my biggest obstacle to recovery. I went numb when I was 19 and frankly didnt feel like anything was wrong with it. It eventually went away as I accepted who I was and feelings of anxiety and emotion and panic attacks came on after that or while I was going through it. 
It was actually a great time in my life except for the panic attacks, but then over the period of one wekend I went numb, dissociated, etc.
I have been fighting it for over 14 years now and I am beginning to fight less. I think this is helping as I just accept the numbness and go about my day as best I can even without all my abilities and resources for survival. Hopefully this will "wake me up" soon.
Peace,
Hpe you are feeling better.


----------

